

Ask HN: Various resources database for a team - fosron

Hey,<p>so we&#x27;re a team of 8 developers and we have an intersting problem - we&#x27;re using Slack for team, communication, and it&#x27;s great, but there&#x27;s one catch, for now we can&#x27;t afford paid subscription and Slack limits history of messages, so alot of stuff is gone after some time. So we&#x27;ve started to look for an easy solution to share various developer related stuff (links, scripts, files), with easy searchability and ofcourse - that it would not be gone after some time. We&#x27;re using Jira&#x2F;Confluence, but we could not find anything easy to use for that.
So maybe you guys have some recommendations? Thanks!
======
Pamar
If a Wiki is ok for your requirements have a look at MoinMoin wiki. It's much
easier to set up/mantain than Confluence.

